# Calabrian: mannaggia 'a sfaccimme



## pannone

I'm familiar with the phrase "mannaggia," but I recently heard a phrase from some Calabrians I know with this addition: "mannaggia a fasheem" it could have been "facheen" or "fasheen". Is anyone familiar with this phrase? Any idea what it means? Is it a derivitave of something else?
Mille grazie.


----------



## giovannino

It might be _mannaggia 'a sfaccimm'!_, which is Neapolitan, though. If so, _'a sfaccimm' _just works as an intensifier of _mannaggia!_

EDIT: More about _sfaccimma _here


----------



## k_georgiadis

Recently a friend of mine taught me the term _mannaggia a li pescetti_. I suppose that it is the same idea.


----------



## rainbowizard

I don't know for sure but I think that you could have heard something like "sfaccimme/sfascimme" that literaly means "sperm"...

That is "Mannaggia 'a sfaccimme" would mean "damn your/their offspring!" maybe also said without a particular coarse intention toward someone but only as a rude exclamation.

Anyway I'm from Venezia and this is not a term used in my dialect... you should wait for an answer from someone of the south of Italy...


----------



## pannone

Grazie per il vostro aiuto!


----------



## gatto

k_georgiadis said:


> Recently a friend of mine taught me the term _mannaggia a li pescetti_. I suppose that it is the same idea.


Definitely, _mannaggia li pescetti_ is not rude at all, and should be coming from the dialect spoken in Rome. When I was a child and lived in Rome, I used to hear it very often 
On the contrary, _mannaggia 'a sfaccimme _can be considered very rude!


----------



## k_georgiadis

What does it mean?


----------



## gatto

Literally, _mannaggia li pescetti_=damn the blue fish (as I know it, it means that variety of small fish usually used to prepare fried fish)
As you can see, it's just a way to swear very gently


----------



## k_georgiadis

Oh, I knew about _li pescetti_! I was asking about the expression in the subject line.


----------



## gatto

Just as raimbowizard wrote, sfaccimma=sperm, and is used, often not with the literal meaning, in a number of rude or very rude expressions in Neapolitan dialect. The link provided by giovannino explains some of the uses.


----------

